# will lace monitors eat cats????



## Teenie2 (Dec 5, 2009)

my cat went missing two weeks ago and now a person over the roads cat has dissapeared also.. i have seen a large lace monitor on their yard before as the yard adjoins bushland.. so im wondering if a lace monitor will take a cat.. both were only just over 1 yr old so were on the smaller side ... any info appreciated... thanks teenie


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 5, 2009)

I'd be more concerned that your cats have been used as shark bait ...its happened before around that area .a mate of mine lived at Umina many years ago and a neighbour of hers was busted getting cats for that reason ..


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 5, 2009)

I dont want to start something, and i hope nothing bad has happened to your cat because i do love cats. But it should have been kept inside the house.


----------



## Teenie2 (Dec 5, 2009)

thanks redbelly.. i really hope thats not the case.. very disturbing to imagine that.. i have 4 other cats.. i think if i catch some1 doing that ill be goin to jail for a long time..
and jay.. thanks, i respect your views but i have to say i totally disagree, but hey, were all entitled to our own opinion..


----------



## cris (Dec 5, 2009)

Sorry that you lost a pet, perhaps be more careful with your other cats if you actually care for them. I must say though i find it funny when this sort of thing happens. If you let cats wander they not only kill stuff but can also get killed as well.


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 5, 2009)

On ''Australia's Funniest Home Video Show'' last night, there was a Lacie that tried to attack a cat, it nearly got it too..........

Lets just hope there are a few Lacies around there and your cat population will help support our native fauna for once hehehe


----------



## Teenie2 (Dec 5, 2009)

well cris i see your point but i find it funny how people say these things.. thats just nature isnt it.. i wasnt bitchin about a lizard gettin him i was just asking if it was possible.. cats and dogs are only domesitcated because we as humans decided they are.. we even decide thier diet for them,, what cat naturally lives on the ocean???? im sure they like more than fish.. 
but basically they are wild animals by nature so who am i /we to say whether or not they can go out.. yes they kill wildlife, wildlife that kills other wildlife.. 
should we make lions and tigers wear bells and get microchips..
should wolves be made to wear elec collars to stop them howling as is natural to them.. they to are cats and dogs, we just decided we dont wont them at home becuase they might eat us,, very selective are we humans and a bit godlike in deciding what species will do what.. i believe animals should be allowed to be animals 
look i dont want to argue with people, i just asked a simple question, if you dont want to answer that then please keep your replys and greenie opinions to yourself.. i respect your views so please respect mine.. but im not here for that


----------



## Teenie2 (Dec 5, 2009)

yes jay im sure there is a species out there you could support as well...hehe


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 5, 2009)

Whoops............ the cat has been let out the bag !!! hahahaha


----------



## HTAReptiles (Dec 5, 2009)

teenie2

your opinions are based on a wildly misunderstood concept of australias ecosystem. therefor your opinions on cats and dogs being allowed to freely make there way into the environment as a preditor and prey is flawed, and incorrect. your cat, is an exotic unnecessary predator, unatural and does NOT have its place in Australias circle of life, and never will sit happily in a balance... in the same position as a cane toad.

i wont bother making my way back to this thread. 

the answer to your Question is 'yes, a lace monitor could take down a cat' 

the end.


----------



## Teenie2 (Dec 5, 2009)

thanks HTA.. you outlined my point.. who brought those animals here.. the same people that brought over the cane toad.. i cant change what my predecessors did, i can only try to let my animals live as free as possible..


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 5, 2009)

Teenie2 said:


> thanks HTA.. you outlined my point.. who brought those animals here.. the same people that brought over the cane toad.. i cant change what my predecessors did, i can only try to let my animals live as free as possible..


So i take it ur bredli's and diamonds are freerange?????


----------



## JasonL (Dec 5, 2009)

Reginald Mungomery bought back the cane toad, I don't think he bought any cats though.


----------



## antaresia_boy (Dec 5, 2009)

> please keep your replys and greenie opinions to yourself.. i respect your views



obviously you don't respect our opinions, actually...Letting your cat roam free is unleashing an animal that our eco system isn't designed to cope with, and it is NOT natural that there should be cats roaming around. you sayin that other wildlife kill wildlife too is true, but cats kill it in such greater numbers that our native predators are now insignificant...anyway, hope the lacie didn't get it, because i actually do like cats,and have a few myself, I just don't think that they should be allowed to wreak havoc on the native animals.

James


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 5, 2009)

Teenie2 said:


> thanks HTA.. you outlined my point.. who brought those animals here.. the same people that brought over the cane toad.. i cant change what my predecessors did, i can only try to let my animals live as free as possible..




True, you can't change the fact that these animals are here, but you can control the impact your pet cats have on the wildlife, correct? Why would you knowingly let your cats roam your area, knowing that there are native animals in the bush that surrounds your house, and your cats are killing them?:shock:

I love cats, and when i have my own house i will get one, but i can assure you there will always be a pane of glass or a door between my cat and the little critters outside.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 5, 2009)

its not cruel to keep cats inside 
I keep mine inside for its safety as much as the wildlifes


----------



## smeejason (Dec 5, 2009)

Teenie2 said:


> well cris i see your point but i find it funny how people say these things.. thats just nature isnt it.. i wasnt bitchin about a lizard gettin him i was just asking if it was possible.. cats and dogs are only domesitcated because we as humans decided they are.. we even decide thier diet for them,, what cat naturally lives on the ocean???? im sure they like more than fish..
> but basically they are wild animals by nature so who am i /we to say whether or not they can go out.. yes they kill wildlife, wildlife that kills other wildlife..
> should we make lions and tigers wear bells and get microchips..
> should wolves be made to wear elec collars to stop them howling as is natural to them.. they to are cats and dogs, we just decided we dont wont them at home becuase they might eat us,, very selective are we humans and a bit godlike in deciding what species will do what.. i believe animals should be allowed to be animals
> look i dont want to argue with people, i just asked a simple question, if you dont want to answer that then please keep your replys and greenie opinions to yourself.. i respect your views so please respect mine.. but im not here for that


 
Surely this is a G up as noone could possibly be that stupid as to come on a reptile forum and proudly announce that they let their cat wander and kill the animals that most of us keep. surely it is is a massive wined up.. it has to be... 
If its not a wind up i think we have a winner of the idiot of 09 thread


----------



## JasonL (Dec 5, 2009)

It is cruel to let a cat out in a suburban or bush area, if you have issues for keeping cats inside then you should not be keeping any. Cats get hit by cars daily, eaten by goannas, killed by snakes, killed by people with a strong dislike to them (and there are plenty of those people around). Cats should be kept indoors or not kept at all.


----------



## wokka (Dec 5, 2009)

Perhaps it is more likely that in letting your cat live naturally something natural like a car has run it over!


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 5, 2009)

wokka said:


> Perhaps it is more likely that in letting your cat live naturally something natural like a car has run it over!




Hahahahahaa


----------



## tomcat88 (Dec 5, 2009)

having a laugh at the image of your cat being a) ran over b) torn apart by a lacie c) knocked on the head with a shovel. and guess what its YOUR fault


----------



## ashisnothereman (Dec 5, 2009)

i hate cats.

why get a pet that pretty much roams outside killing things and you only see it when its dinner time...


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 5, 2009)

ashisnothereman said:


> i hate cats.
> 
> why get a pet that pretty much roams outside killing things and you only see it when its dinner time...


Because they act differently as indoor pets like ne other animal


----------



## tomcat88 (Dec 5, 2009)

geckoman123 said:


> because they act differently as indoor pets like ne other animal


 ...

:|


----------



## da_donkey (Dec 5, 2009)

smeejason said:


> If its not a wind up i think we have a winner of the idiot of 09 thread


 
i'l give her my vote! i dont think ive ever heard a more uneducated moronic opinion in my life :shock:

donks


----------



## da_donkey (Dec 5, 2009)

wokka said:


> Perhaps it is more likely that in letting your cat live naturally something natural like a car has run it over!


 
mmmm, its not her fault someone brought cars here also.


donks


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 5, 2009)

Geckoman123 said:


> Because they act differently as indoor pets like ne other animal


 
Is this a serious comment? Cats will still attempt to 'kill' any small fluffy thing they find inside (socks, toy mice, peoples feet, etc)


----------



## bulletproofkid (Dec 5, 2009)

A lacie would definitely tear a cat apart...Atleast they usually eat the whole thing and dont play with their food; cats leave scraps and toy with their prey.


----------



## antaresia_boy (Dec 5, 2009)

> Is this a serious comment? Cats will still attempt to 'kill' any small fluffy thing they find inside (socks, toy mice, peoples feet, etc)


They can be beautiful inside pets. Very affectionate, very cute, very friendly. Like I said though. beautiful _Inside_ pets. Even better, an outdoor cat run.


----------



## JAS101 (Dec 5, 2009)

smeejason said:


> Surely this is a G up as noone could possibly be that stupid as to come on a reptile forum and proudly announce that they let their cat wander and kill the animals that most of us keep. surely it is is a massive wined up.. it has to be...
> If its not a wind up i think we have a winner of the idiot of 09 thread


 i agree it has to be a windup .


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 5, 2009)

antaresia_boy said:


> They can be beautiful inside pets. Very affectionate, very cute, very friendly. Like I said though. beautiful _Inside_ pets. Even better, an outdoor cat run.


 
Yet they are still not acting any differently to they would outside...just when they are outside they are killing birds and lizards instead of their inside toys.


----------



## wranga (Dec 5, 2009)

Teenie2 said:


> thanks HTA.. you outlined my point.. who brought those animals here.. the same people that brought over the cane toad.. i cant change what my predecessors did, i can only try to let my animals live as free as possible..


well you can see what happens when you let your animals live and roam free. as a cat breeder i keep all my cats caged when outside, they roam free inside my home. letting a cat roam free just shows a lack of respect for our native animals and your cat


----------



## da_donkey (Dec 5, 2009)

teenie2


----------



## Vixen (Dec 5, 2009)

tomcat88 said:


> having a laugh at the image of your cat being a) ran over b) torn apart by a lacie c) knocked on the head with a shovel. and guess what its YOUR fault



I hope to god you don't ever cross my path, because i'd be going to prison for a long while. How bloody immature and cruel are you, have a heart you bastard. Sure, she SHOULD be keeping cats inside, but there's no need to say that if something has indeed happened to it.

Don't even know why I come to this forum, more often that not it makes me furious rather that enjoying it.


----------



## tomcat88 (Dec 5, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> I hope to god you don't ever cross my path, because i'd be going to prison for a long while. How bloody immature and cruel are you, have a heart you bastard. Sure, she SHOULD be keeping cats inside, but there's no need to say that if something has indeed happened to it.
> 
> Don't even know why I come to this forum, more often that not it makes me furious rather that enjoying it.


 

if people want to keep pets they should be responsible, i have no problems with cats its just a shame that it happened to be purchased by the OP


----------



## Vixen (Dec 5, 2009)

tomcat88 said:


> if people want to keep pets they should be responsible, i have no problems with cats its just a shame that it happened to be purchased by the OP



I know and I agree they should be responsible, but I don't sit hear and laugh in someones face about their pet possibly dying or getting beaten with a shovel..


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 5, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> Is this a serious comment? Cats will still attempt to 'kill' any small fluffy thing they find inside (socks, toy mice, peoples feet, etc)


i dont mean they are less aggressive
i meant they become more affectionate towards u becauase they are less preoccupied by hunting other cats and a all the other outdoor stimulation


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 5, 2009)

peeps that claim to be be animal lovers 
U keep cats indoors or caged or at the very minimum have a bell on them at keep them locked in at night 
Their is nothing wrong with cats, its the peeps that keep them the wrong way that are at fault
Its no different to a ven snake keeper that allows them to escape


----------



## kupper (Dec 5, 2009)

We can only hope the Lacey did get the cat but it's a bummer that it is your pet


----------



## tomcat88 (Dec 5, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> I know and I agree they should be responsible, but I don't sit hear and laugh in someones face about their pet possibly dying or getting beaten with a shovel..


 
i can only hope that it did occur, unfortunately she didnt get a chance to witness this as her tune is unchanged and will continue to let her cats roam free, more than likely its out and about feasting on who knows what. sorry if i sounded harsh but i get a bit peeved at people who dont have a clue


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 5, 2009)

i agree but its not the cats fault her owner is a tard


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 5, 2009)

Geckoman123 said:


> i dont mean they are less aggressive
> i meant they become more affectionate towards u becauase they are less preoccupied by hunting other cats and a all the other outdoor stimulation


 
Yes indoor cats tend to be much more affectionate towards their owners compared to outdoor cats but this also has to do with the fact that they spend a lot more time laying around with their owners and rely on their owner for food, they still do have the killer instinct though and fortunatly indoors there is no wildlife for them to kill (the wildlife is replaced by toys). I am a strong animal lover but somehow I cannot warm to cats, however I would never wish any harm upon anybodies pet! I also cannot warm to people that know what their cats are capable of but still continue to let them roam free and really dont give a stuff about any other creature except their 'perfect' pet.


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 5, 2009)

It doesnt just happen in the cat world ..When I use to live in the subs of Sydney ...my neighbour after dark ..would let his dogs roam the streets ,cause the dog catchers only use to only do it in the day ...God only knows what those dogs got up too ...
Everytime a cat is mentioned on here it becomes a OUT CRY and threats and crap like that ...but if a post is put up of DOG BITES MY BLUEY etc ..well ironically you say thats the gamble it takes when it goes into the backyard ...no, if you really gave a crap your dog would be locked up where it couldnt get to wildlife venturing into the yard at night and do your utmost to stop it by day ..dog pens can work well ..see it can work both ways ..just that cats have more ability to get out and not as many are contained like dogs ...DOGS can and do damage to wildlife too. If you are aware of your surroundings and you happen to live in bushland wether you own a dog or a cat DO THE RIGHT THING by all ..
This isnt to have a shot at anyone ..just showing the other side of the coin that alot seem to forget is there ..


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 5, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> Yes indoor cats tend to be much more affectionate towards their owners compared to outdoor cats but this also has to do with the fact that they spend a lot more time laying around with their owners and rely on their owner for food, they still do have the killer instinct though and fortunatly indoors there is no wildlife for them to kill (the wildlife is replaced by toys). I am a strong animal lover but somehow I cannot warm to cats, however I would never wish any harm upon anybodies pet! I also cannot warm to people that know what their cats are capable of but still continue to let them roam free and really dont give a stuff about any other creature except their 'perfect' pet.


could not agree more
U seem to word this better than me


----------



## Brown_Hair (Dec 5, 2009)

i dont want to jump into this debate but all ill say is LOL at the thought of a lacie sickn a cat


----------



## FAY (Dec 5, 2009)

I am closing this thread as I am sure you all know by now where these threads lead....

I am quite flabbergasted that someone in this day and age and with all the knowledge that is out there, feel that it is OK to let your cat wander around outside at night as it is'natural and free' and be unaware of all the damage they do even if it seems as insignificant as peeing all round the neighbours cars and yard.
Tigers and Lions are native to the area they come from and keep the balance in those areas, so saying they should wear a bell etc is utter nonsense.
Bit like saying a Lacie should wear a bell....
They mentioned on the news tonight that they may be bringing in laws to NSW that it is indeed breaking the law to allow your cat to wander around at night....about time....


----------

